# I'm all ears.



## Encolpius

Hello, do you also use this idiom in your native language? Thanks. 

*Hungarian*: Csupa fül vagyok.


----------



## Hakro

*Finnish:*

Olen pelkkänä korvana (literally: I'm like a total ear)


----------



## bibax

Czech: Jsem jedno ucho. _= I am one ear._


----------



## Agró

*Spanish*: Soy todo oídos. (_I'm all ears_)


----------



## hbd78

french : je suis tout ouîe.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek is a common (and a verbum pro verbo) expression:
Είμαι όλος (-η) αυτιά
*i*me *o*los (_m.)_/*o*li (_f._) aftç*a*


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese: Sou todo ouvidos (I'm all ears).


----------



## Favara

Catalan:
Sóc tot orelles (_I'm all ears_).


----------



## amikama

Hebrew:

*כולי אוזן *(I'm all an ear.)


----------



## Trauer

In Polish:

Zamieniam się w słuch (literally sth like: I become an ear/hearing)


----------



## indiegrl

Russian : usually the expression is *ушки на макушке*(lit: ears on top
макушка=top of the head/of a mountain and so on)

There are a few more with the same meaning:
* Я слушаю с напряженным/большим/огромным вниманием *(lit:I listen with intense,big,huge attention)
* Я весь во внимании.*(lit:I am all in attention)
*я превращаюсь в слух* (lit :I turn to/become hearing)

Romanian : *Sunt numai ochi și urechi* (lit: I am all eyes and ears)


----------



## Awwal12

> Я весь во внимании.


That's an illiterate, though a very widespread construction. The correct variant is "я весь внимание" /ya ves' vnim*a*niye/ (lit. "I am all attention" - a calque?..).


----------



## vianie

Hakro said:


> *Finnish:*
> 
> Olen pelkkänä korvana (literally: I'm like a total ear)



This metaphorical meaning has also Slovak version _*som samé ucho*_.


----------



## kittykate

*Italian*

Yes, we do: _Sono tutto orecchie_ (literal)

caterina


----------



## Frank06

In *Dutch*: Ik ben één en al oor.
(lit. I am one and all ear).

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

German: Ich bin ganz Ohr (=I'm totally an ear).


----------



## Pinairun

I'm all ears = Osotoro belarria naiz (Euskera)


----------



## Encolpius

Pinairun said:


> I'm all ears = Osotoro belarria naiz (Euskera)



I am gald ther's an Euskara comment here, but could you write what each word means literally? thanks.


----------



## mazu

Encolpius said:


> I am gald ther's an Euskara comment here, but could you write what each word means literally? thanks.


Osotoro = totally, completely
belarria = ear (the)
naiz = I am

However, I don't think you'll find anyone would really say that, it's just a literal-ish translation. Something closer in natural Basque could be:*

Zazpi belarriz egon

*Zazpi = seven
belarri*z = *ear (*z* = the instrumental case)
egon = to be (similar to "estar" in Spanish)

So translated literally, something like: to be with seven ears.

Also:* Belarri-erne ibili = *to be (or to walk) with the ears alert

But...in the first person, both expressions don't sound totally convincing. For that, maybe:

*Adi-adi nago = *I am completely attentive.

Although unfortunately nothing to do with ears.


----------



## phosphore

Serbian:

"Pretvorio sam se u uvo", literally "I became an ear".

Croatian:

"Pretvorio sam se u uho", acceptable in Serbian too.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

You should specify that that is the male form and that the female form is slightly different.


----------



## Orlin

Angelo di fuoco said:


> You should specify that that is the male form and that the female form is slightly different.


 
Of course, the perfect tense (perfekt) in Serbian and Croatian is made of an auxiliary verb and a past active participle, which has gender differenciation, and if the speaker is female, we have _pretvorila _instead of _pretvorio_.


----------



## BP.

Urdu:
_mae.n hama tan gosh huu.n_-میں ھمہ تن گوش ھوں-"All my body is ears."

reading cues: uu as oo in goose, .n is an unvoiced n.


----------



## saharuna

Encolpius said:


> Hello, do you also use this idiom in your native language? Thanks.
> 
> *Hungarian*: Csupa fül vagyok.


Hello All,

In Japanese:

興味津々（です）きょうみしんしん（です）I'm all ears.
Its literal meaning is 絶えずあふれ出るtaesu ahurederu,
in English,constantly provide a flow of interest.


----------

